# Fishy smell?



## superstaff (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi my staffy bitch is 7 1/2 months old. About a month ago she had some fishy discharge which was brown in colour and assumed it was her coming into season. But tonight the exact same discharge has leaked out of her i wiped each orifice separately and seems to be coming from her vagina. Does any one have an idea what it might be or should i take her to the vets. Thanks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

superstaff said:


> Hi my staffy bitch is 7 1/2 months old. About a month ago she had some fishy discharge which was brown in colour and assumed it was her coming into season. But tonight the exact same discharge has leaked out of her i wiped each orifice separately and seems to be coming from her vagina. Does any one have an idea what it might be or should i take her to the vets. Thanks.


At 7 half months if she hasnt already had a season its highly possible she could be. They can have one fro around 6mths onwards, first sign is usually the vulva swells up and there is a bloody discharge. This part of the sareason is called proestrus and lasts around 9 days but can vary, males are usually attracted but the bitch usually wont allow anything to happen.

Next part is the fertile part called Estrus this can also be about 9 days but can be longer, this is when she will allow mating and she can get pregnant.

It could be a normal season, but its not unheard of for bitches to have infections either on a first season. I cant remember mine smelling, so maybe it would be best to just get her checked.

You can get anal gland secretions the anal glands are located near the anus naturally and usually they empty when a dog poops, these can either get blocked in which case the dog often scoots their bottom along the floor and licks a lot. Or I have also heard of cases where dogs just void them at random intervals. The smell accompanying a dog with Anal Glad problems is often discribed as fishy too.

For piece of mind it is probably best you take her in for a vet check to make sure what it is. Should it be an infection then shes likely going to need antibiotics to clear it up.


----------



## superstaff (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot for replying i'll go get her checked tomorrow.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

superstaff said:


> Thanks a lot for replying i'll go get her checked tomorrow.


If your not absolutely sure where it is coming from then its probably best to check.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll second the anal gland smell as being fishy. Flynn often used to smell and I was embarrassed by it, it was a nasty fishy smell. He hasnt done it since being on raw but it took me a long while to realise it was his anal glands.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Sounds like anal glands to me too. Branston seems to have the disgusting and embarrassing habit of evacuating his at the most inopportune moments. The other day he barked frantically at something and the pressure obviously forced it out of him........ a lovely splattering of foul smelling fishy brown liquid on the floor


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Sounds like anal glands to me too. Branston seems to have the disgusting and embarrassing habit of evacuating his at the most inopportune moments. The other day he barked frantically at something and the pressure obviously forced it out of him........ a lovely splattering of foul smelling fishy brown liquid on the floor


Peanut also does this, and by god, does it stink!!!!!!


----------

